# EOS MFD shows rear door open all the time!!!All,



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*EOS MFD shows rear door open all the time & rear pass window operates in reverse!!!*

nger Hi All, 
The battery on my 2008 MY EOS went flat while I was on vacation for nearly 4 weeks. The roadside assistance guy used a battery booster to enable me to start the car. 
The car started 1st time. All was OK except that the car diagram in the MFD showed that the passenger rear door was open - obviously this is a little confusing (I checked to make sure that it hadn't 'grown' one while I was away!). I then tried to open all of the windows & the rear passenger window (i.e. the one on the 'open' door) wouldn't open. To shut the other windows I pulled all of the switches up & caught all 4 switches - this shut the 3 open windows & opened the 1 that was shut.... 
I have disconnected the battery & reconnected it today, but no change. This has me stumped!
The car is in warranty & I will go to the main dealer if I have to, but it's a trek out of town & they always keep the car for several days.
Does anyone have any advice, or should I just bite the bullet & send it off to the dealer???
Cheers, 
Kev

_Modified by kaswest at 7:07 PM 1-17-2010_


_Modified by kaswest at 7:17 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Same has happened to me! MFD shows a rear right door always open after a Battery replacement*



kaswest said:


> nger Hi All, <p>The battery on my 2008 MY EOS went flat while I was on vacation for nearly 4 weeks. The roadside assistance guy used a battery booster to enable me to start the car. <p>The car started 1st time. All was OK except that the car diagram in the MFD showed that the passenger rear door was open - obviously this is a little confusing (I checked to make sure that it hadn't 'grown' one while I was away!). I then tried to open all of the windows & the rear passenger window (i.e. the one on the 'open' door) wouldn't open.</i><BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by kaswest at 7:17 PM 1-17-2010</i>


I have the exact same issue after jump starting the Eos with another car to get me home, and as well I had replaced the battery. 

I have spoken to the dealer and plan to go very soon.

Did you find out how your issue was resolved? I really don't want to hear it from a dealer telling me that it's an expensive fix, etc. After all, we only just replaced a battery!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkakaie (Nov 2, 2017)

*Did not work*



Dime-a-Dozen said:


> I have the exact same issue after jump starting the Eos with another car to get me home, and as well I had replaced the battery.
> 
> I have spoken to the dealer and plan to go very soon.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Were you able to fix this? mind to share what was the fix?


----------



## dferdinand (Nov 10, 2014)

*Did you find the fix?*

Same issue Please tell me if you found the issue.


----------

